# Trinity River crabs



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mike Nix called me at least twice last week to express his enjoyment of last weekend's flouder and red trip. I sent him home with 8 flounder and 2 slot reds. His mamma told him that if he went back she throw away some stuff in the freezer to make room for flounder, he was quite the hero.
I grilled red on the half shell Friday night with the neighbors and it was super.
However us two old men couldn't face the drive, gas money, and possible bad weather to risk a saltwater trip. So we hit the Trinity at Highway 59 bridge about 6 miles from where I now live. I had been catching good numbers of crab hooking chicken wings on bait rods and letting them strait down from the boat.
We started slow catching only a few the first spots we went to. I cranked up the sensitivity on the Eagle and spotted what I thought was a good school(shoal?) of crab. We took care to anchor right over them and set out two drop ring nets and 4 rods with chicken wings. In a couple of hours we caught over 6 dozen nice, mean tempered blue crabs.
Went home boiled and ate for 3 hours.MMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMM!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Trinity at 59 or I-10? I would have never thought that they would be that far up river to be at 59.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

59 it is, they go all the way up to the Livingston gates.


----------



## marks (Sep 5, 2006)

Are the crabs in there year around?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Trotliner's nightmare. I've tried using them live for ops, but have found that the gators like them too much!


----------



## mahiavk (Sep 5, 2007)

i cuaght a bluecrab bellow the livingston dam


----------



## robalo (May 18, 2006)

I Also Just Bought A Place Not Far From There And Am Going To Give It A Try..i'm Trying To Buy A Smaller Aluminum Boat For The River So We Can Get In Shallow...but I Have Heard The Crabbing Is Great Over There


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

im geoulous i want some--lol


----------

